# Aktuelle Stahlrahmen



## jonk0815 (4. September 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte mir ein neues MTB aufbauen, für Stadt und Touren. Am besten scheint mir da ein Stahlrahmen zu sein. Durch die hohe Festigkeit dürfte dem wohl der Alltagsgebrauch am wenigsten ausmachen.  
Hat jemand ne Ahnung welche Hersteller überhaupt noch Stahlrahmen im mittleren Preissegment (keine Komplettbikes) anbieten? 

Gruß
Jonk


----------



## TDR (4. September 2004)

Spontan fallen mir da Orange P7, Kona Explosif und On-One Inbred ein, Preise kenne ich allerdings nicht. Aber guter Thread, interessiert mich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. September 2004)

Hallo, jonk0815!
Weitere Marken mit Stahlrahmen: De Kerf, Cove, Wiesmann, Nöll, Germans, Pulcro, Rocky Mountain...
Naja, einige von denen dürften wohl nicht mehr dem mittleren Preissegment zuzuordnen sein. Am günstigsten ist wohl ein Cove Handjob, und der sieht schon ziemlich gut aus.   


Gruß    Geisterfahrer


----------



## Boandl (4. September 2004)

Hallo jonk0815,

Fort in der Tschechei macht Rahmen im mittleren 
Preissegment, zu sehen hier .


----------



## jonk0815 (5. September 2004)

Hallo,

der Fort Rahmen sieht vielleicht nicht übel aus, aber ich wollte eher was unauffälliges (wg. Klaugefahr). 
Von der Dimensionierung sehen die Rahmen fast wie Alu Rahmen aus, aber das größte Manko scheint mir zu sein, dass die Rahmen kein austauschbares Schaltauge haben. 

Das Rocky Blizzard würd mich schon reizen, den hab ich letztes Jahr auf der Eurobike gesehen (geiles Teil) aber die Rahmen sind alle so teuer, fast zu schade für den Einsatzzweck.

Mir wird wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben, als nen einfachen Alu Rahmen zu nehmen, nix Leichtbau. Der dürfte das von der Festigkeit dann auch wegstecken. Auch wenn das Rad mit Starrgabel dann ziehmlich hart wird.
Gruß
Jonk


----------



## lelebebbel (5. September 2004)

austauschbares schaltauge ist an stahlrahmen unüblich weil nicht wirklich nötig. n stahl ausfallende ist stabiler als ein schaltwerk 


ich hab einen "stein mauna kea" mtb stahlrahmen im einsatz (ebay gebraucht-schnäppchen), ka ob das ne alternative ist... vll weiss ja jemand was über die marke?


----------



## Thorsten_F (6. September 2004)

http://www.scapin.com/
tolle italiener!


----------



## weltraumheizer (6. September 2004)

Marin.
bestes wo gibst!


----------



## chrigl (8. September 2004)

Weitere Vorschläge, wohl eher oberes Preissegment:


Gleiss:
http://www.gleiss-rahmenbau.de/

Indepdent:
http://www.ifbikes.com/frames2/singlespeed.shtml

Norwid:
http://www.norwid.de/html/mountainbike.html


Selber fahr ich ein Pulcro, kann ich sehr empfehlen.

Wenn du Rohloff-Schaltung fahren willst, dann gibt es noch die ROTOR-Linie von Generator-Radsport in Leipzig.

Koga Miyata macht für 2005 vielleicht auch einen 26" Stahlrahmen hab ich was munkeln gehört.


----------



## ZeFlo (8. September 2004)

jonk0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> der Fort Rahmen sieht vielleicht nicht übel aus, aber ich wollte eher was unauffälliges (wg. Klaugefahr). ..
> Das Rocky Blizzard würd mich schon reizen, den hab ich letztes Jahr auf der Eurobike gesehen (geiles Teil) aber die Rahmen sind alle so teuer, fast zu schade für den Einsatzzweck...


  ... fort kannst du über den d-land importeur auch in dezenteren farben haben und die klaugefahr ist bei 'nem rocky rahmen, egal wie versifft der aussieht, um faktor 100 grösser wie bei fort 

 austauschbares ausfallende ist bei stahlrahmen nicht nötig da sich die stahlausfaller wieder "richten", soll heissen zurückbiegen lassen.

german möhren in heidelberg oder velotraum für das allround touren rad sind auch sehr gute adressen. die veloträume werden bei fort gefertigt...

   ciao
   flo


----------



## polo (8. September 2004)

Noch 2 Fragen zu Fort:
1. Bei Raco finde ich nur Preise der Alurahmen. Kennt jemand die Preise der Stahlrahmen?
2. Hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem Onix Rahmen?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (9. September 2004)

...hier mal ne Zusammenfassung mit Links:

*Stahlrahmen:*

*Fort *  Stahlrahmen aus der Tschechei
http://www.fortframes.cz/podetekci.html
Deutschland Importeur: http://www.ra-co.de/
Von Fort gefertigt: http://www.velotraum.de

*Scapin*  italienische Stahlrahmen
http://www.scapin.com/

*De Kerf*
http://www.dekerf.com/

*Rocky Mountain*
http://www.rocky-mountain.com
http://www.rocky-mountain.com/bikes/2004/steel/index.aspx

*COVE HANDJOB FRAME 04*
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product.aspx?i=FR610A00
449,- $
*
Wiesmann*
http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de/
Rohloffausfallende moeglich
Modell	Typ	Federweg	Preis	Komplett- räder ab ca.

Thurot I	XC-Hardtail	 	1490.00	3490.00
Thurot II	XC-Hardtail	 	1590.00	3590.00
Thurot III	XC-Hardtail	 	1790.00	3790.00
Ronja	XC-Fully	80mm	1990.00	3990.00
Koxinga T	XC-Fully	ca. 70mm	1990.00	3990.00
Koxinga C	XC-Fully	ca. 70mm	2390.00	4390.00
Koxinga IV	XC-Fully	ca. 70mm	2590.00	4590.00
Elrond Titanium	XC-Fully	ca. 70mm	3590.00	5590.00
Koxinga LT	Freeride	100mm	2490.00	4490.00
Koxinga CLT	Freeride	100mm	2690.00	4690.00
Koxinga XLT	Freeride	140mm	2590.00	4590.00

*Nöll*
http://www.noell-fahrradbau.de 
Rohloffausfallende moeglich

M3  Bikerahmen XS-XL ohne Gabel   -   801 
M5team. Bikerrahmen XS-XL "Nöll M5. Zugver.   -   1322 
M5space Bikerrahmen XS-XL "Nöll M5. Zugver.   -   1582 

*Pulcro*
http://www.Pulcro.de
Rohloffausfallende moeglich

Rahmen	 
MTB Hardtail nach Maß, standard Rohrsatz mittlere Gewichtsklasse.Hauptrahmen Rohre: 0,8/0,5/0,8mm Hinterbau: 0,9/0,7mm Unterrohr 38mm, Oberrohr 35mm, Gewicht etwa 1900gr, je nach Ausführung. Innenverlegte Züge bringen leicht 70gr/Stück mehr	820,-
MTB Light nach Maß, leichter Rohrsatz z.B. Deda SAT 14.5Hauptrahmen Rohre: 0,7/0,45/0,7mm Hinterbau: 0,7/0,5mm Gewicht etwa 1700gr, je nach dem ob Wasserdicht oder offener Rahmen	980,-


Extras und Anbauteile am Rahmen, zusätzlich zum Rahmenpreis 	 
Innenverlegte Züge im Hauptrahmen, Leitungen im 7mm Röhrchen, rostfrei	15,- / Stück
Flaschenhalter Ösen, ein Set ist im Rahmenpreis enthalten für jedes weitere Paar	15,-
Chainsuck device, Blech soll das Kettenklemmen zwischen Rahmen und Kettenblatt vermeiden, nur bei ungefederten Rahmen	30,-
2 farbige Pulverbeschichtung und Fleckentarn	50,-
Rohloff Ausfallende Im Pulcro Hardtail für OEM Platte, (entfällt bei Bestellung mit Nabe), sind aus Edelstahl mit verschiebbaren Alu Aufnahmen 	80,-

*Marschall*
http://www.marschall-framework.de/
Material: 
Gunslinger: Noblex Edelstahl 1.4301 
Deputy: Marschall 25CrMo4
Das Modell Deputy auf Wunsch auch mit Edelstahl-Teilen (Ausfallenden, Kettenstreben, Hinterbau etc.).
Rohrdurchmesser: 
Sitz- und Oberrohr 31,7mm 
Unterrohr 35mm
Gewicht: ab 1900g
Steuersatzmaß: 1 1/8 Zoll 
Innenlagermaß: 68mm, BSA-Gewinde 
Sattelstützendurchmesser: 30,2mm 
Mountainbikerahmen (26") 	 	Material	 	mit Gabel	 	ohne Gabel
Gunslinger	 	Noblex Edelstahl rostfrei	 	1200,-	 	980,-
Deputy	 	MARSCHALL 25CrMo4	 	800,-	 	630,-

*Orange P7 * 
http://www.indiansummer.ch/
ca. 470,-

*German Cycles*
http://www.germans-cycles.de/
Team Foco
Bei Rahmenhöhe 18 ca. 1780g. Foco (Rahmenl)  915.- 

Team Extrem
Das robusteste TEAM. Oversized Nivacrom Rohreb
bei Rahmenhöhe 18 ca. 2080g. Extreme (Rahmen)  865.-  Muffenlos gelötet (fillet brazed) + +  125.-

*Rotor*
http://www.generator-radsport.de
Rotor Propaganda
Disc: ausschließlich Discaufnahme 
Incl. Exzenter 
Einsatzbereich: CC  Marathon Wettkampf 
Vorgesehen für Schaltsysteme: Rohloff Speedhub  CC/EX/DB OEM 
Geeignet für Federgabeln mit Federweg: 80 bis 100mm 
Verwendbare Bremssysteme: V-Brake  oder Magura HS 33  Magura Firmtech  only Disc 
Anlötteile für Schutzbleche/Gepäckträger: nein 
Größen: 17 / 19 / 21 
Material: Columbus Zonal 
Steuerrohr: 1 1/8 Standard 
Sattelrohrinnendurchmesser: 27,2 mm 
Gewicht: 1500g ohne Exzenter 
Farbe: schwarz matt eloxiert oder uni nach Wunsch pulverbeschichtet
990,-

Rotor Komet 
Vorgesehen für Schaltsysteme: Rohloff Speedhub CC/EX/DB OEM  Nexus 7 & 8-Gang 
Geeignet für Federgabeln mit Federweg: bis 80mm 
Anlötteile für Schutzbleche/Gepäckträger: ja 
Größen: 18 / 20 / 22 
Material: 25 CrMo 4 
Steuerrohr: 1 1/8 Standard 
Sattelrohrinnendurchmesser: 30,0mm 
Gewicht: 2350g 
Farbe: uni nach Wunsch pulverbeschichtet

Geometrie für alle Rahmengrößen
Lenkwinkel: 71°
Sitzwinkel: 73°
Kettenstraben: 425 mm

Geometrie (bei Federgabel mit 80mm Federweg) Grösse Sattelrohr Oberrohr Steuerrohr 
18'' 460 mm 574 mm 120 mm 
20'' 500 mm 582 mm 135 mm 
  400,00

*Gleiss:*
http://www.gleiss-rahmenbau.de/

*Indepdent:*
http://www.ifbikes.com/frames2/singlespeed.shtml

*Norwid:*
http://www.norwid.de/html/mountainbike.html


*Pulverbeschichtung:*

http://www.bikecolours.de/ 

http://www.brandes-speckesser.de/index.html 

http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de/

http://www.gleiss-rahmenbau.de/


----------



## Boandl (9. September 2004)

fleissig


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. September 2004)

Ich hab noch was gefunden!

Den Inbred von On One, bei www.wheels-world24.de.
Mir gefällt er gut, und mit 4,8 lb ( ~ 2,177 kg) wäre er ja noch einigermaßen vertretbar, leichter als ein Rocky Mountain. Natürlich kommt er nicht an einen Germans ran, dafür kostet er aber auch nur 335 .

Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Ding? Der würde mich auch reizen.


Gruß     Geisterfahrer

edit: Hier gibt's noch mehr Infos. Scheint ein recht langes Oberrohr zu haben und große Reifenfreiheit. Und er verträgt auch ne 100 mm Gabel.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (10. September 2004)

DMR Switchback. Das ist eigentlich ein HT Freerider aber 2,1 Kilo ist ja für einen Tourenstahlrahmen nicht allzu viel und in 18 oder 20" sicherlich eine gute Alternative vor allem für schwere Fahrer. 

Material: 
Doppelt konifizierter Reynolds 520 CroMo Rahmen mit 4130 CroMo Hinterbau. 

Preis:
419 Euro







gibt es in den Farben grau, schwarz, orange oder titanium (natürlcih nur die Farbe)

Die ISCG Kettenführungsaufnahme muss man ja nicht benutzen die stört schließlich auch nicht. Starr kann man ihn aber nicht fahren weil er für Endurogabeln in 120mm ausgelegt ist.


----------



## maixle (14. September 2004)

Gudde,

bei der Aufzählung in der Liste fehlt eigentlich noch ein traumhafter Klassiker...habt Ihr leider bisher vergessen. Preislich ist das Teil auch ganz in Ordnung:

Kona Explosif für 750 Euro (HiBike)   
Rohrsatz: Tange Ox (ist ein sehr leichter Stahlrahmen, der bei 20" 1950gr wiegt).

www.konaworld.com 

...sobald der Paketdienst bei mir eintrifft, werde ich das Teil auch endlich fahren.

Steel is Real  

Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. September 2004)

Hallo, Maixle!



> bei der Aufzählung in der Liste fehlt eigentlich noch ein traumhafter Klassiker...



Recht hast Du!

Hast Du Dir den Rahmen solo oder als Komplettbike bestellt?

Falls solo: Könntest Du mal nachwiegen, ob das angegebene Gewicht stimmt? Das ist ja wirklich relativ niedrig bei der Rahmenhöhe.

Darüber hinaus: Ist der Rahmen gepulvert oder ist da ein Nasslack drauf? Schön aussehen tut er ja wirklich.

Und um ein letztes möchte ich noch bitten: Könntest Du mal ungefähr die effektive Oberrohrlänge nachmessen, also waagerecht ? 

Danke sehr.

Gruß    Geisterfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (15. September 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> Kona Explosif
> Rohrsatz: Tange Ox (ist ein sehr leichter Stahlrahmen, der bei 20" 1950gr wiegt).



Die Ausfallenden vom Kona sehen ja gut aus!   
Das sieht ja aenlich aus wie die Ausfallenden fuer die Rohloff, bei denen man auf den Kettenspanner verzichten kann. Hier ein Bild vom Endorfin:






Gruss
E


----------



## maixle (15. September 2004)

Gudde,



			
				Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du Dir den Rahmen solo oder als Komplettbike bestellt?
> 
> Falls solo: Könntest Du mal nachwiegen, ob das angegebene Gewicht stimmt? Das ist ja wirklich relativ niedrig bei der Rahmenhöhe.



das Kona Explosif gibt es nur als Rahmen. Sobald ich das Teil habe, werde ich es nachwiegen, allerdings habe ich den Rahmen in 21" bestellt. Die Angaben zum 20" Rahmen habe ich aus weightweenies. Ist natürlich schon eine recht niedrige Angaben. Aber halte ich nicht für unmöglich, da der M5 von Nöll ja nur 1.5kg bei 19" wiegt.



			
				Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Darüber hinaus: Ist der Rahmen gepulvert oder ist da ein Nasslack drauf? Schön aussehen tut er ja wirklich.
> 
> Und um ein letztes möchte ich noch bitten: Könntest Du mal ungefähr die effektive Oberrohrlänge nachmessen, also waagerecht ?



zum ersten kann ich Dir noch nichts sagen. Werde ich aber mal versuchen rauszufinden. Nach Herstellerangaben hat das 20" Explosif eine effektive Oberrohrlänge von 24" (60,96cm) und das 21" eine Oberrohrlänge von 24.5" (62,23cm). Werde es dann aber auch nochmal selbst nachmessen  .

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen. Sobald ich das Teil habe und es aufgebaut ist, stelle ich auch mal ein Bild rein . 

@eDw: ...ne Rohloff wird bei mir zwar noch nicht verbaut, aber die Option besteht tatsächlich. Der Endorfin-Rahmen ist auch eine Wucht, insbesondere was die Verarbeitung anbetrifft...aber leider bauen die keine Stahlrahmen  . Solltest Du allerdings mal bei einer unser Hanau-Thread Touren demnächst dabei sein, kannst Du es Dir das Kona ja dann in voller Pracht mal anschauen und mal testen  .

Viele Grüsse
Maixle
Steel is Real


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. September 2004)

@ maixle: Dank Dir. Bin jetzt schon neidisch.   Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät.

Gruß    Geisterfahrer


----------



## jonk0815 (18. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

da waren ja einige richtig fleissig!   
Hätt ich nicht gedacht, danke!

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Cove handjob? 
Wie ist die Verarbeitung vom Rahmen so?

Gruß


----------



## pefro (18. September 2004)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> *Rotor*
> http://www.generator-radsport.de
> Rotor Propaganda
> Disc: ausschließlich Discaufnahme
> ...




Der Wolf im Schafspelz - oder auch: Der ist Alu net Stahl !   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. September 2004)

Hast ja recht, Peter!

Von Rotor gibt es aber doch etwas Passendes: den Rotor "Flex" (nomen est omen, hm?). Ist einer der günstigsten im Bunde. Weiß aber nichts über die Qualität...

Um noch einen weiteren beizutragen: 
Cotic Soul 
Aus 853er Reynolds, für 100 mm Gabeln gedacht. Farbe und Ausführung nach Wunsch. Preis: ca. 420 Pfund. Offenbar nur direkt in GB erhältlich. Oder gibt es doch einen Deutschland-Importeur?

Gruß    Geisterfahrer


----------



## eL (19. September 2004)

jaja das flex das gibt es auch noch   
hab vor 3 wochen mal nachgefragt.... tja da hatten sie es noch nicht und konten somit keinerlei auskunft über maße und gewicht geben   
die wissen scheinbar nicht was sie da verkaufen 



nebenbei
was wiegt denn der 20 zöller explosiv und was kost der?? in D natürlich

danke 

eL


----------



## eDw (20. September 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wolf im Schafspelz - oder auch: Der ist Alu net Stahl !
> 
> Gruß
> Peter




Ups !     Danke fuer den Hinweiss!


----------



## maixle (21. September 2004)

Gudde,

sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde...habe gehofft, dass ich endlich das Explosif in den Händen halten könnte...aber nach langem hin und her werde ich den Rahmen noch diese Woche in den Händen halten .

...und dann bekommt Ihr auchd as Gewicht für den 21" Rahmen.

@eL: wie oben schon erwähnt wiegt das 20" Explosif 1950gr. als Rahmen. Allerdings ist das eine Angabe ohne Gewähr, da ich die aus weightweenies habe. Beim Kauf des Rahmens solltest Du so um die 700-750 Euro rauskommen (HiBike).

@jonk0815: tja, das liebe Cove Handjob. War mein absoluter Favorit bei der Rahmenwahl, da es richtig günstig und super verarbeitet ist. Der Rohrsatz ist auch noch recht leicht. Der einzige Nachteil sind die nicht überlackierten Decals. Kann man aber bei Cove nachbekommen...und der Rahmen ist für 100mm Federgabeln ausgelegt.

...jetzt kommt das aber  : ich hatte das Teil schon bestellt und nach drei Wochen höre ich, dass es nicht mehr lieferbar ist, da der Importeur Cosmic-Sports angeblich mit Cove einige Probleme hat und damit die Beziehungen abgebrochen hat. Grund soll sein, dass z.B. das Cove Handjob in 2005 nur noch als Disc-Brake only Rahmen verkauft werden soll. Bei Cove ist das verständlich, da es eine sehr kleine Schmiede ist und die Jungs drüben fast nur noch Scheibenbremsen (meist sogar mechanisch) fahren.

...aber das ist nur eine Information, die ich in der Woche vor der Eurobike bekommen habe. Da kann sich aber schon wieder vieles geändert haben. Einfach mal nachfragen. Bei HiBike haben die übrigens noch ein 19.5" Handjob von 2003 für 399,- Euro hängen. Habe es selbst in der Hand gehabt. Ist ein super Teil. Wem das Teil passt, sofort besorgen  . Sollte es in Deutschland nicht mehr zu bekommen sein, einfach mal bei den beiden Importeuren in UK (Silverfish) und Schweden nachhorchen (stehen auf der Cove-Homepage). In UK sind die richtig beliebt. Da geht bestimmt was.

Naja, wäre schade, wenn es kein Cove mehr in Deutschland geben würde .

@Geisterfahrer: Das Cotic war übrigens auch in der engeren Wahl, aber die bauen leider keine Rahmen in meiner Grösse  ...der Preis und die Verarbeitung und die Lackierung sind heiss. Wahrscheinlich ist das eine richtige Trailrackete .

So, genug gefaselt. Jetzt wird gearbeitet .
Grüsse
Maixle
Steel is Real


----------



## jonk0815 (24. September 2004)

Hallo,

naja der Cove scheint schon gut zu sein, aber ich hab hier im Forum auch gelesen, dass er unheimlich weich sein soll  
Hat jemand schon mal Erfahrung mit den Rahmen von Rotor gemacht? Kennt jemand den Rotor Flex oder den Vorgänger Rotor Leipzig? 
Auf der HP von Generator (http://www.generator-radsport.de) macht er nen ordentlichen Eindruck.
Weiss jemand wo die gefertigt werden (Thaiwan, China od.?? )

servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maixle (27. September 2004)

Gudde,

seit Freitagabend steht endlich ein wunderschöner blauer (irgendwie eine Art marineblau) 21" Explosif-Rahmen in meinem Hobbyraum und wartet aufs "Zusammenschrauben".

Jungs, ich bin echt begeistert von dem Teil. Wunderbar verarbeitet und tolle Details  .

@eL: Habe den Rahmen ohne Steuersatz in 21" nachgewogen. Das Teil wiegt 2.485gr. Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt als superleicht zu bezeichnen, wundert mich bei der Rahmengrösse aber nicht unbedingt. Ist übrigens das 2004er Modell.

Zu den Maßen an sich gibt es noch folgendes zu sagen:
1 1/8 A-Head (kein integrierter Steuersatz)
28.6mm Schellenmaß für Umwerfer
30.0mm für Sattelstützenklemme
Führung für Scheibenbremsen
austauschbares Schaltauge und Scheibenbremsaufnahme von Ritchey (Rahmen kann somit auch als Singlespeeder verwendet werden, da sich beide Aufnahmen verschieben lassen)

Bis auf die Schaltzugführung ist der Rahmen übrigens identisch mit dem Unit Singlespeedrahmen von Kona.

Mit den anderen Teilen werde ich um die 11kg ankommen. Habe allerdings insgesamt auf Haltbarkeit der Teile geachtet, da ich mit 90kg bei 1.98m nicht unbedingt zu den Fliegengewichten zähle .

Sobald ich es zusammengeschraubt habe, werde ich mal ein Bild reinstellen .

Solltet Ihr zum Kona noch weitere Fragen haben, könnt Ihr mir diese gerne stellen.

Viele Grüsse
Maixle
Steel is real


----------



## kodak (18. Oktober 2004)

... Cove Handjob war auch schon 2004 eine reine DISC Geschichte, die letzten mit Cantilever waren schon 2003 ... also ich haben meinen bei mountainbikes.net geholt, ist halt vor Ort (Dresden), sie haben den fuer mich bei Cosmic ohne Probleme bestellt (399,- Euro), die Groesse die sie zum befummeln im Laden hatten war nicht meine aber anschauen war schon schoen genug, bin leider nur erst beim Aufbau ... zum Gewicht 2088 g mit NC 17 SuperPro eingepresst in 17,5" ... also ueber die Weichheit kann ich noch nichts sagen


----------



## maixle (19. Oktober 2004)

Gudde,

@kodak:...bin hocherfreut, dass Du wenigstens noch ein Handjob durch die schönen deutschen Wälder "treiben" darfst  . Da werde ich richtig neidisch  ***sabbergier***...Du muss mir unbedingt ein Bildchen von dem Teil schicken, wenn es fertig ist. Kriegst dann auch bei Abschluss der Kona-Baustelle ein Bild von meinem Neubau  .

...bzgl. der DISC-Geschichte gebe ich Dir übrigens insoweit recht, als Cove in UK Mitte 2004 schon DISC-Only Handjobs in Orange ausgeliefert hat. Allerdings wird der original Cove-Katalog von 2004 noch mit Canti-Sockeln beworben.

Naja, bin mal gespannt auf den neuen Katalog. Soll laut Cove schon zu mir unterwegs sein.

In diesem Sinne viele Grüsse
Maixle
Steel is Real


----------



## qwert (28. Oktober 2004)

Mesch gerade beim durchstöbern gefunden...
*Toller Tread ...Sehr Informativ!..DANKE*

Vielleicht kann ich auch noch was beitragen...

...schon des öfteren sah ich einen neuen 
Marin Cro-Mo (Modellbezeichnug vergessen...Sorry) 
in Hellblau in der größe 41-43cm bei ebay 
übern Auktionstisch gehen (für meistens 130-150Euro)
Wär das eventuell was für die Stadt?
Ich fand den ganz hübsch!

@maixle:
Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Rahmen  !
Habe aber ne Frage:
Das Sattelstützenmaß ist für heutige Zeiten etwas
ungewönlich. Hast du dich diebezüglich schon 
schlau gemacht was man so kriegen könnte?

Besten dank im Vorraus!
Gruß


----------



## maixle (1. November 2004)

Gudde,

@qwert: So ganz exotisch ist das Sattelstützenmass von 27.2mm beim Explosif nicht unbedingt. Bei Stahlrahmen ist das das übliche Mass, allerdings hast Du insoweit recht, was Alurahmen betrifft...aber die will doch keiner  .

Als Sattelstütze habe ich eine Shannon MTB-Light (Länge 430mm) genommen. Also, neben Shannon kriegst Du 27.2mm Sattelstützen auch noch von Race Face, Roox und evtl. auch Ritchey. Die Shannon, Race Face und Roox Stütze sind natürlich auch recht lang, aber beim Explosif Rahmen ist das sehr zu empfehlen, da das Sattelrohr aufgrund des Oberrohr-Slopings recht weit über dem Oberrohr steht. Bei Stützen sagt man ja, dass die so 1-2 cm unter dem Oberrohr stehen sollten, damit sie nicht so schnell brechen  .

Was das Marin betrifft, ist das auch ein sehr guter Beitrag. In der aktuellen Mountain Bike Action wird das Top-Stahlmodell von Marin, das Pine, getestet.

Hoffe Dir ein wenig weitergeholfen zu haben.
Viele Grüsse
Maixle
Steel is Real


----------



## qwert (2. November 2004)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> 
> @qwert: So ganz exotisch ist das Sattelstützenmass von 27.2mm beim Explosif nicht unbedingt. Bei Stahlrahmen ist das das übliche Mass, allerdings hast Du insoweit recht, was Alurahmen betrifft...aber die will doch keiner  .
> 
> ...





....grrrr, ich Depp muss mich verlesen haben !
*Ich dachte das Explosiv hat nen 26,8mm Seatpost-Durchmesser.*

Mit 27,2 komme ich klar  

Trotzdem, echt nett von dir auf son ne Blöde Frage zu Antworten! 
By the Way: Die Tipps bezüglich der Sloping-Geo. fand ich spitze ...Danke


----------



## maixle (2. November 2004)

Gudde,

@qwert: Das ist doch kein Problem, denn wie hat mein Vater schon gesagt: "Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten."...Genau für solche Fragen ist das Forum meiner Meinung nach auch da: Um die Probleme/Fragen von Gesinnungsgenossen zu beantworten bzw. Informationen auszutauschen.  

Sollte ich es in meinem Chaos mal schaffen, werde ich den MBA-Bericht zum Marin Pine Mountain mal posten  .

Bzgl. den 26.8mm hast Du Dich wahrscheinlich auch am Klemmaß der Sattelstützenklemme orientiert, denn die ist beim Kona 30mm. Bei Stahlrahmen mit den Stützenmaßen 26.8mm und 27.2mm ist das Klemmaß des Sattelrohrs in den meisten Fällen 30mm. Das liegt normalerweise an der Konfizierung der Rohre, denn die Rohrdurchmesser sind bei den klassischen Stahlrahmen identisch.

Solltest Ihr/Du noch weitere Fragen/Informationen zu Stahlrahmen haben, immer schön weiter hier reinstellen. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir den Thread als eine Art Informationsmedium für die Freunde von Crom's Metall (dem Stahl) bleiben würde  .

In diesem Sinne
Maixle
Steel Is Real


----------



## tde (15. Dezember 2004)

@jonk0815, maixle: Ich hab den Cove Handjob in 21" (ca. 2200 g) seit Sommer (6 Montate Lieferzeit  ), allerdings erst vor Kurzem richtig aufgebaut (Magura CP125-Gabel auf 100mm abgesenkt, Syntace VRO-Vorbau, Julie-Dics, Mavic X317 Felgen, Big Jim 2,2"-Reifen, Rest XT/LX-Ausstattung). Der Rahmen wirkt nicht perfekt (Aufkleber,Lack = billig) und leicht bruzzelig, der ausgestellte RM Blizzard machte beim Händler jedoch kaum ein besseren Eindruck. Insgesamt ist die Qualität des Cove für den Preis okay.

Jetzt aber zum Fahreindruck: Wie ihr an der Ausstattung seht, wollte ich kein Race-HT, sondern einen robusten Trailrunner (wiegt jetzt knapp 12 Kilo). Ich bin hin und weg vom Komfort durch das Stahlrohr, und die Geo vom Rahmen ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Verspieltheit und Vorwärtsdrang. Das Ding macht einfach Spaß zu fahren  . Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das Rad auf Langstrecke und bei einem Marathon schlägt. Mittlerweile zweifle ich im direkten Vergleich den Sinn meines 16-Kilo-plus-FR-Fullys an, denn solange keine fiesen Drops oder weite Sprünge im Weg sind, bin ich mit dem Cove schneller  .


----------



## jonk0815 (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

werd mir wahrscheinlich nach langer Überlegung nun doch nen Rotor Flex zulegen. Für nächstes Jahr haben die Generator Jungs noch nen zweiten Stahlrahmen im Angebot, mit verstellbarem Tretlagergehäuse und für die Rohloff Speedhub ausgerüstet. Der Rahmen liegt dann Preislich aber auch schon auf Rocky Mountain Blizzard Niveau.

Gruß
Jonk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer (18. Dezember 2004)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Schätzchen


----------



## miphy (2. Februar 2005)

sieht die stahlrahmenherstellerlandschaft denn wirklich so karg aus, dass dieser thread schon zum erluigen gekommen ist?
weiß denn hier keiner etwas nehr über germans, marschall, pulcro und co, was er zum besten geben könnte?
wär ne schöne sache wenn noch ein paar eintraäge dazu kämen.
gruß, miphy


----------



## Deleted3300 (2. Februar 2005)

27,2 mm ist das gängue Maß bei allen Cannondales!

Gute Stützen für euere Zwecke gibt´s bei Thomson. Eigendlich ist doch 27,2 nicht selten!


gruß,
reno


----------



## maixle (2. Februar 2005)

Gudde,

sorry, dass ich den Thread nicht weiter gepflegt habe bzw. mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe.

@miphy: ...die Landschaft ist weit entfernt davon karg zu sein. War in der letzten Zeit mehr mit meinem eigenen neuen Bike (dem Kona natürlich) beschäftigt  .

Schaut mal in der aktuellen Ausgabe der MBA (Mountain Bike Action) nach. Da sind ein paar sehr interessante Stahlmodelle zu finden, die man sich mal anschauen sollte (eine kleine Auswahl):

a) Redline MonoCog (sehr schöner SS für kleines Geld ca. 399 USD)
b) SyCip Diesel, Unleaded oder Classic (US-Schmiede, Frame-Only, allerdings ca. 1195 USD)
c) Seven Sola Steel (US-Schmiede, XC Frame-Only, ca. 1495 USD)
d) Salsa Ala Carte (Kultschmiede, XC Frame-Only, ca 560 USD)
e) Jamis Dragon (US Kultschmied, Komplettbike ca. 3300 USD)
f) Soma Groove (getestet in MBA Jan 05, ein Komplettbike mit Starrgabel und aus Reynolds 631 Stahl mit kompletter XT-Ausstattung, nur ca. 439 USD, als Zweitbike für die Fahrtechnikschulung ein Traum)

...und natürlich nicht zu vergessen die Marin-Stahllinie (Pine Mountain, Eldridge Grade und Bear Valley).

Sobald ich mehr Zeit habe, werde ich dazu noch ein paar Scans reinstellen. Trotzdem viel Spass beim Schmökern  .

Fahrbericht Kona Explosif '05: ...der absolute Hammer. Ein traumhaftes Trailbike, was sehr wendig und schnell ist aber trotzdem Spurtreu. Hat allerdings einen doch recht steifen Hinterbau, der natürlich Vortrieb pur liefert. In meiner Gallerie findet Ihr ein paar Bilder zum Bike (weiss jetzt nicht, wie ich die in den Thread kriege ).

Hoffe den Thread einigermassen wiederbelebt zu haben.

Long live Steel
Maixle


Sobald ich


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (2. Februar 2005)

Mir fällt grade das Heavy Tools Joe P. noch ein


----------



## Radlerschorsch (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Wie stehts denn mit einem Onone Inbred? Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit dem Rahmen? Ich überlege mir nämlich auch wieder ein HT aufzubauen, als "Trailbike", um die neuen Def. zu benutzen.
Deren Page hab ich schon besucht. Gibt es denn einen D-Importeur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo, Radlerschorsch!

Ich hab ihn bei www.wheels-world24.de gefunden. Schätze mal, daß Herr Juschka ihn dann auch besorgen kann.
Hier im Bikemarkt war (ist?) auch einer drin. Wenn das nicht so weit wäre, wäre ich hingefahren und hätte ihn gekauft.

Was offenbar nicht ganz stimmt, ist das auf der Homepage angegebene Gewicht. Er scheint in 20" eher so um die 2,5 kg zu wiegen. Aber es gibt wohl nur wenige Stahlrahmen, die in der Größe wirklich viel weniger wiegen, und die sind dann meist doch relativ teuer.
Auf der einen Seite schreckt mich das Gewicht ab, auf der anderen kriege ich das Ding doch nicht aus dem Kopf. Wahrscheinlich kauf ich irgendwann doch noch einen - wider alle Vernunft.   

@ Kratergecko: Baut Heavy Tools den Joe P noch? Auf der Homepage find ich ihn leider nicht mehr.

vlG          Geisterfahrer


----------



## gurkenfolie (4. Februar 2005)

voodoo wanga ~ 500eur


----------



## maixle (4. Februar 2005)

Gudde,

@gurkenfolie: ...sorry, hatte ich in meiner Aufzählung vergessen. Weisst Du, wo man das eigentlich in Deutschland herbekommt?

Viele Grüsse
Maixle


----------



## gurkenfolie (4. Februar 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> 
> @gurkenfolie: ...sorry, hatte ich in meiner Aufzählung vergessen. Weisst Du, wo man das eigentlich in Deutschland herbekommt?
> 
> ...




bei http://www.eingangrad.de/ (kenne den shop aber nicht)

den gibts da aber aus unerklärlichen gründen nicht in 20"


----------



## Gurkenschrauber (7. Februar 2005)

maixle schrieb:
			
		

> Gudde,
> 
> @gurkenfolie: ...sorry, hatte ich in meiner Aufzählung vergessen. Weisst Du, wo man das eigentlich in Deutschland herbekommt?
> 
> ...



Wollte nur sagen, wenn ihr Info´s zu Voodoo haben wollt dann meldet euch bei mir.

Wir haben den deutschen Vertrieb.

Grüße aus Bremen


----------



## MTBMax (9. März 2005)

Servus,

da ich auch mit dem Gedanken spiele mir (wieder, das letzte Mal 1991) ein Hardtail mit Stahlrahmen zu basteln, habe ich ein bisschen das Forum und das weite Netz durchstreift.

Die Rahmen von Fort (www.fortframes.cz) sind hier im Forum ja ab und zu empfohlen worden. Ich konnte nur keinen Laden finden, der die in Deutschland verkauft.

Jetzt bin ich auf http://www.rad-sport-kraus.de/ gestossen. Ich habe über das Kontaktformular mal bei dem Laden angefragt und Uwe Kraus hat mir sehr schnell und freundlich geantwortet:

Ein Rahmen kostet in cremeweiss ohne Gabel  199,- plus  10,- Versand. Die passende Stahlgabel kostet  60,-.
Der Rahmen ist nicht für Scheibenbremsen geeignet. Da fällt er für mich wohl leider aus der Auswahl. Es gibt eine Version für Rohloff, die eine Scheibenbremsenaufnahme hat. Allerdings müssen Händler von dieser Version mindestens drei Stück beim Produzenten abnehmen. (Warum auch immer...)

Wie gesagt, für mich fällt der Rahmen leider aus wg. der fehlenden Disc-Aufnahme, aber vielleicht kann jemand anders die Informationen gebrauchen.

Grüße,
Max


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. März 2005)

Hallo, MTBMax!

Auf welchen Rahmen aus dem Programm von Fort bezog sich der Preis denn? Das ist ja saubillig für einen Stahlrahmen!


Gruß      Geisterfahrer


----------



## MTBMax (10. März 2005)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, MTBMax!
> 
> Auf welchen Rahmen aus dem Programm von Fort bezog sich der Preis denn? Das ist ja saubillig für einen Stahlrahmen!
> 
> ...



Ich habe nach dem Rahmen gefragt, der auf der HP www.fortframes.cz unter der Bezeichnung CC.CARA läuft. Ein Foto gibt's auf der HP ja leider nicht, da ist nur der Alu-Rahmen 'NERO' abgebildet. Die Geometriedaten sind auf der Seite unter -> Frames -> Special -> MTB zu finden.

Ich finde den Preis auch super. Gerade weil ich gehört habe, dass Fort in einer sehr guten Qualität produzieren soll. Es bestellen ja auch viele kleinere Bike-Bastel-Unternehmen ihre Rahmen bei Fort.

Herr Kraus hat mir heute noch mal geschrieben, dass er vielleicht doch einen Rahmen mit Scheibenbremsenaufnahme bestellen kann, der würde dann aber  399,- kosten, da es diese Rahmen nicht auf Lager gibt und Fort eine Kleinserie von drei Stück produzieren würde.

Ist für mich halt die Frage, ob sich der doppelte (!) Preis lohnt, nur um Scheibenbremsen zu montieren. Die sind ja auch noch mal teurer als z.B. die Avis SD7, die ich bis jetzt immer gefahren bin.

Ich bin halt aus Gewöhnung Hardtailfahrer. Nicht wg. irgendwelcher objektiven Gründe, sondern weil das für mich das MTB-Gefühl ist, wie ich es seit meinem 14. Geburtstag (1990) kenne. Wollte mir jetzt eine edle, stabile (93kg Lebendgewicht bei 195cm müssen transportiert werden) und langlebige Tour- und Trailrakete basteln, an die nur ausgewählte sehr gute Teile kommen. Vielleicht bastel ich jetzt aber auch eine preiswerte Trailrakete und rüste mein Aluhardtail edler aus...  

Jemand Ideen?

Grüße,
Max


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. März 2005)

Hallo, alle miteinander!

Zwei Rahmen hätte ich noch beizusteuern:

1) Bikeattack Attack One - ein Custombrutzler aus Kalifornien, 990 , allerdings darf man Geometrie und Farbe aussuchen 

2) Ruchti Mars T aus der Schweiz, vielleicht ist der ja für den einen oder anderen eine Überlegung wert. Preislich auch noch einigermaßen vertretbar.

Gruß     Geisterfahrer


----------



## bighit_fsr (24. März 2005)

Hallo Leute, muss mich hier einfach mal einmischen...

ich hab den thread schon ein wenig verfolgt und bin auf die on-one inbreds gestossen. 
Was soll ich sagen, gestern hab ich meinen bestellt.
Hab den specialdeal mit den Teilen dran genommen, auch wenn die Laufräder bestimmt nix für die Ewigkeit sind, Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Steuersatz kosten ja auch noch Geld.
Ich werd bescheid geben wies is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. April 2005)

Hallo, Freunde der Eisenrohre!

Hier neben mir liegt auch bereits seit einiger Zeit ein Umwerfer mit 28,6er Schelle...

Heute kam das nötige Zubehör dazu an. Daher einen speziellen Gruß an bighit_fsr!

On One Inbred Geared 20", allerdings habe ich nur den "nackten" Rahmen bestellt. Was ich alles dranschrauben werde, weiß ich noch nicht so ganz. Auf alle Fälle kein Ritchey  

Und natürlich wird die Euphorie getrübt (Wer denkt schon, daß er das bekommt, was er möchte, wenn er in England bestellt?   ) Es fehlen die Cantisockel.
Werde jetzt mal an Herrn Juschka von wheels-world24 schreiben, bisher war ich immer sehr zufrieden. Ich bin sicher, es wird bald eine Lösung gefunden.

Gewicht gibt's, sobald ich eine zuverlässige Waage gefunden habe. Aber der ist sicher alles andere als ein Fliegengewicht   


Grüße      Geisterfahrer


----------



## bighit_fsr (12. April 2005)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, alle miteinander!
> 
> Zwei Rahmen hätte ich noch beizusteuern:
> 
> ...




Also die bikeattack-Teile sind doch endgeil, mal schauen ob ich mir da irgendwann noch einen hole.....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. April 2005)

> Und natürlich wird die Euphorie getrübt (Wer denkt schon, daß er das bekommt, was er möchte, wenn er in England bestellt?  ) Es fehlen die Cantisockel.
> Werde jetzt mal an Herrn Juschka von wheels-world24 schreiben, bisher war ich immer sehr zufrieden. Ich bin sicher, es wird bald eine Lösung gefunden.



Montags darauf waren sie da. Perfekter Service, wie immer. 
Allerdings sieht der Rahmen mit Scheibe statt Cantis wesentlich hübscher aus, auf lange Sicht muß wohl doch eine Disc her.

So, jetzt brauche ich noch eine anständige Gabel (Canti & Disc), was meint Ihr, was sich da gut machen würde? Wäre eine Asgard der völlige Stilbruch? Pace ist mir irgendwie ein zu großes Glücksspiel, und ich finde sie auch recht teuer. Was schlagen die Experten vor?

Gruß       Geisterfahrer


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. April 2005)

Beim Stöbern bin ich noch auf Cyclomanix aus Schriesheim gestoßen. Hier baut man einen 269  Stahlrahmen: Hier zu sehen .

Gruß      Geisterfahrer


----------



## eDw (2. Mai 2005)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Stöbern bin ich noch auf Cyclomanix aus Schriesheim gestoßen. Hier baut man einen 269  Stahlrahmen: Hier zu sehen .
> 
> Gruß      Geisterfahrer



...sieht ech cool aus da Teil! Und der Preis ist fair.


----------



## teedee (25. Juni 2005)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Stöbern bin ich noch auf Cyclomanix aus Schriesheim gestoßen. Hier baut man einen 269  Stahlrahmen




Hallo,
fährt jemand denn den Pro S?
http://www.cyclomanix.de/PRO S.htm
Wieso ist der so günstig?

Ich selbst habe ein Stumpjumper Stahl 91 20Zoll
Sattelrohrwinkel 73
Lenkkopfwinkel 71
Länge Kettenstrebe 16,9 zoll 42,9cm
Gabelvorlauf 1,65Zoll 4,2cm
und suche was entsprechendes aber mit Federgabel für anspruchsvolles Gelände mit viel grobem Felsen. 
Macht das preislich Sinn aus deren Konfiguration zu wählen oder sind die zu teuer? Ich habe noch keinen Überblick über die aktuellen Teilepreise.
Da ich noch nie eine Federgabel in einen Rahmen gebaut habe, weiss ich nicht , ob man sowas vormontieren lassen sollte.
Um die Ecke hier (H) ist ja Gleiss, aber 1000? sind mir echt zuviel führ einen Rahmen und die lokalen Händler schrauben wenn überhaupt irgendwelche ungelabelten Rahmen zusammen, von denen die Herkunft zumindest mir unklar ist.
Thomas


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Juni 2005)

Naja, 1220  mit LX (V-Brakes) und MX Comp ist nich sooo günstig. Dazu eventuell noch Deore-Scheibe? Nochmal 167 . Für 1387  bekommt man an Alurädern schon wesentlich besser ausgestattetes. 
Aber wer will schon Alu? 

Auf der anderen Seite Selbstaufbau mit gleichen Teilen mal überschlagen: 
   270  Rahmen 
+ 140  Bremsen 
+ 185  Gabel 
+  30  Reifen 
+ 150  Laufräder
+  12  Schläuche
+  15  Züge
+  70  Kurbel/Innenlager
+  30  Schaltwerk
+  20  Umwerfer
+  25  Steuersatz
+  35  Schalthebel
+   7  Lenkergriffe
+  15  Lenker
+  25  Sattelstütze
+  25  Vorbau
+  15  Sattel
+  35  Versandkosten
+  25  Kleinteile, die ich sicher irgenwo vergessen habe 
----------------------
 1129  falls ich mich nicht verrechnet habe. Preise immer günstige Versenderpreise. 

Selbstaufbau könnte also eventuell etwas günstiger kommen, falls Du das nötige Werkzeug und Wissen hast. Wobei Du bei einem Selbstaufbau wohl edlere Teile dranschraubst, nehme ich an.

Gruß       Geisterfahrer


----------



## teedee (26. Juni 2005)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, 1220  mit LX (V-Brakes) und MX Comp ist nich sooo günstig.



Das "günstig" hatte ich auf den Rahmen bezogen. Da sonst die deutsche Handarbeit ja eher bei 900,- ohne Gabel liegt, bin ich etwas irritiert.



			
				Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wer will schon Alu?



Genau

Danke für die Aufstellung.
Thomas


----------



## Matze. (26. Juni 2005)

Mal was neues, bei Ebay wurden die letzten wochen 2 Kona Explosiv rausgehauen als Komplettrad für um die 700, hab aber keins bekommen ich war zu geizig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teedee (26. Juni 2005)

Schweissen die Rotoren und Cyclomatiker die Stahlrahmen selbst oder kommen die aus Fernost oder Nahost?


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2005)

Aus welchen Grunde sollte man ausgerechnet Stahl als Rahmenmaterial nehmen?Da gäbe es doch V4A.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. Juni 2005)

teedee schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> fährt jemand denn den Pro S?
> http://www.cyclomanix.de/PRO S.htm
> Wieso ist der so günstig?
> ...



Ich würde mich vielleicht nach einem Stahl Enduro HT wie von DMR oder Surly umsehen. Die meisten besseren HT Stahlrahen sind doch eher auf Leichtbau getrimmt. Wenn du viel Geld hast kannst ud dir ja einen bauen lassen z.B. von Pulcro 


DMR Switchback Frame






    *  Hardtail FR Rahmen für 120 mm - 130 mm Gabeln.
    * Doppel konifizierter Reynolds 520 CroMo Rahmen.
    * Wishbone 4130 CroMo Hinterbaustreben mit Disc-Aufnahme I.S.
    * Canti Sockel und Disc Aufnahme.
    * 3D Ausfallenden.
    * Rahmengrößen 19", 18", Lenkwinkel 71, Sitzwinkel 72.5.
    * Gewicht: 2,1 kg.
    * UVP 449 

Was mir nicht gefällt ist die Tatsache dass er für Federgabeln mit viel Federweg konzipiert ist. 

Ich würde das ganze aber mit einer Marzocchi (da du als Starrgabelfahrer sicher auf wartungsfreie Gabeln stehst kommt sowieso nichts anderes in Frage) MX Pro ETA 100mm aufbauen. Da Marzocchi Gabeln sowieso sehr hoch bauen ist der Lenkwinkel wieder okay


----------



## teedee (26. Juni 2005)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich vielleicht nach einem Stahl Enduro HT wie von DMR oder Surly umsehen. Die meisten besseren HT Stahlrahen sind doch eher auf Leichtbau getrimmt.



Wo liegt der Gewichtsunterschied bei 20Zoll zwischen Leichtbau und Stabil? 
Wobei mir das Gewicht dermassen egal ist. Stabiler ist mir da schon das wichtigere Kritierium.



> Wenn du viel Geld hast kannst ud dir ja einen bauen lassen z.B. von Pulcro



Ich werd da trotzdem mal hinfahren. Pattensen liegt auf meiner Süd-Ost-Route. Vielleicht lecke ich ja Blut



> DMR Switchback Frame
> 
> Was mir nicht gefällt ist die Tatsache dass er für Federgabeln mit viel Federweg konzipiert ist.



Woran erkenne ich das als Laie?


----------



## Matze. (27. Juni 2005)

Chris Chance schrieb:
			
		

> Aus welchen Grunde sollte man ausgerechnet Stahl als Rahmenmaterial nehmen?Da gäbe es doch V4A.




Soso, und was ist V4A, etwa kein Stahl


----------



## superduc (28. Juni 2005)

teedee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd da trotzdem mal hinfahren. Pattensen liegt auf meiner Süd-Ost-Route. Vielleicht lecke ich ja Blut



Das würde ich mir nochmals überlegen. Carsten Kapinski nimmt derzeit (und mit unbestimmter Dauer) eine "Auszeit" vom Rahmenbau.

http://www.torturetools.de/


Grüße

Superduc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teedee (28. Juni 2005)

superduc schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich mir nochmals überlegen. Carsten Kapinski nimmt derzeit (und mit unbestimmter Dauer) eine "Auszeit" vom Rahmenbau.
> 
> http://www.torturetools.de/
> Grüße
> ...



Hörte sich am Telefon nicht so an. Da war nur von Urlaub die Rede. Obwohl ich jetzt die Erwähnung des Wortes "Inventur" verstehe.

Fährt denn hier irgendjemand ein re-evolution oder pain?
http://www.pulcro.de/PULCRO/Re-evolution/re-evolution.html

Und wer schweisst eigentlich die Gleiss Rahmen?

Thomas


----------



## jonk0815 (6. August 2005)

Hallo,

habe mir im Frühling ein Rad mit einem Rotor Flex aufgebaut. So wie geplant, mit Starrgabel. Der Rahmen fährt sich tadellos, gerade in der Stadt, über Kopfsteinpflaster und Bordsteine. Auch auf Touren, hat das Rad bisher alles weggesteckt. 
Das Rad steht die ganze Zeit draussen, deshalb wollte ich einfache Technik (keine Federgabel, V-Brakes, geschlossen verlegte Züge, SRAM Schalthebel). Bis auf ein gelöstes Tretlager hatte ich bisher Null Probleme. 
Klar ist der Rahmen nicht grade Hightech, aber solide und zuverlässig und durch die Starrgabel auch nicht schwerer als mein Scott Team Racing! Der Rahmen wird in Taiwan zusammengeschweisst und ist doppelt pulverbeschichtet. Mit der Bestellung, Beratung, Lieferung und dem Kontakt mit den Generator-Jungs war ich sehr zufrieden, ganz zu schweigen von dem Spass den ich am bauen hatte. 

Grüße an Alle!!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (7. August 2005)

teedee schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt der Gewichtsunterschied bei 20Zoll zwischen Leichtbau und Stabil?
> Wobei mir das Gewicht dermassen egal ist. Stabiler ist mir da schon das wichtigere Kritierium.
> 
> 
> ...



hab den Thread ganz übersehen

woran du erkennst dass er für Long Travel gabeln gebaut wurde? An dem Lenkwinkel und daran dass die Hersteller sowas immer dabei schreiben. Oftmals genügt auch ein Blcik auf die Homepage DMR stellt sonst nur Dirt, Street und Dual Frames udn Parts her


----------



## felgenbremser (7. August 2005)

Wie aus dem Threat zu sehen, ist die Reifenfreiheit beim Switchback anscheinend nicht gerade berauschend:
http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=123283

'ne nette Alternative wäre das neue Hardtail von on-one, sozusagen die Long-Travel-Version des Inbreds:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/products/456.shtml


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2006)

--------------  E D I T-------------------

Den P7 gibt es tatsächlich 2006 nur noch als Disc only.


----------



## alf2 (11. Oktober 2006)

Wie schwer sind denn nun die on one Rahmen???

Ein Erfahrungsbericht wäre auch fein!!!


----------



## Holland (11. Oktober 2006)

alf2 schrieb:


> Wie schwer sind denn nun die on one Rahmen???



Sorry, aber das ist die falsche Frage zu dieser Marke. Du kannst Brant ja 'mal anschreiben und ihn das fragen. Er wird bestimmt antworten, aber mit "approx." und dem Hinweis "wheight doesn't matter".

Ich meine, der nicht mehr lieferbare geared Inbred Rahmen lag um die 2,1kg, also auf dem "üblichen" Niveau von Stahlrahmen unter 500EUR. Die neuen Rahmen mit verstellbaren Ausfallenden dürften noch einmal gut 150g zusätzlich auf die Waage bringen. Das "456" auch. Wenn Du also Wert auf einen leichten Stahlrahmen legst, bist Du bei On-One falsch.
Generell solltest Du Dir dann über Dein verfügbares Budget klar werden...


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## schloerfi (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo. Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem günstigen, handlichen Stahlrahmen, vorwiegend für Touren. Habe gerad bei Hibike einen Kona Lava Dome in lila ("purple") gesehen, für 199. Fährt den jemand und kann mir eine Meinung dazu abgeben? 

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...7cf0b015fab&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=18

MfG Christoph


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Oktober 2006)

On One 20" Geared (alt) wiegt ziemlich genau schockierende 2,3 kg. Für meinen Geschmack fährt er sich sehr gut.

Schwachstelle ist der nicht besonders haltbare Lack. Das Gusset zwischen Oberrohr und Steuerrohr hat eine orange Stelle bekommen.
Schön wären noch Anlötteile für eine saubere Bremsleitungsführung am Hinterbau gewesen.

Trotz allem würde ich ihn wieder kaufen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding, hatte und habe keine Probleme.
Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich allerdings nur auf den nackten Rahmen, den ich selbst aufgebaut habe.
Mit einem Komplettrad von Brant hatte BighitFSR einigen Ärger. Das sollte er aber selbst erzählen.

Gruß,     Geisterfahrer


----------



## Holland (18. Oktober 2006)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Hallo. Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem günstigen, handlichen Stahlrahmen, vorwiegend für Touren. Habe gerad bei Hibike einen Kona Lava Dome in lila ("purple") gesehen, für 199. Fährt den jemand und kann mir eine Meinung dazu abgeben?



Ich weiß, ich weiß...  
Genau den Lava Dome kenne ich nicht, hatte aber vor grauer Urzeit ein Cinder Cone. Das war ein Superteil, vor allem die gnadenlose Straightfork. Riesenmanko allerdings, dass auch das Lava Dome heute auch noch hat: Es passen keine ordentlich dicken Reifen in den Hinterbau. Bei 2,1" ist AFAIK Schluss.
Und ich weiß, dass Du da mehr drin haben möchtest.


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloerfi (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich bedanke mich  !

Mmh...das ist natürlich Asche...ein Schwalbe Albert in 2,25 sollte schon passen, mehr muss es ja gar nicht sein. Meinst nicht das passt?
Der Preis ist heiß...und die Farbe find ich auch echt genial...ich glaub der wird es! In 18 Zoll sollte der auch handlich genug sein, denk ich mal...

Gruß Christoph...


----------



## Hellspawn (19. Oktober 2006)

---ichhabnixgesagt---


----------



## Holland (19. Oktober 2006)

schloerfi schrieb:


> ISchwalbe Albert in 2,25 sollte schon passen, mehr muss es ja gar nicht sein. Meinst nicht das passt?



Wie bereits geschrieben, meine ich nicht.
Da Rahmen hat sich im Vergleich zum Vorjahr aber recht stark verändert. Vielleicht hat sich auch im Hinterbau etwas getan. Vielleicht rufst Du mal bei HiBike durch und/oder sendest ne Mail an Kona Europe.


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## Daniel1977 (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Es gibt seit der Eurobike noch einen neuen schönen Stahlrahmen:

Fusion Retro

Angeblich nur 1600g

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## frankZer (19. Oktober 2006)

in den lavadome könnte ein 2,25 albert knapp passen. ich hatte in meinem lavadome mal nen schwalbe big king 2,25 wars glaub ich, mit dem namen bin ich mir nit mehr sicher. und das ging gut. nen 2,3 conti vertical paßt auch, wenn des hinterrad mittig sitzt und nicht zu sehr in kurven flext. ist aber die absolute obergrenze.
den lavadome an sich kann ich nur empfehlen, jedenfalls das 2000 baujahr .
von der geo hat sich nicht allzuviel geändert, wenn überhaupt etwas.
warum auch, der bock absolut in ordnung.


----------



## schloerfi (19. Oktober 2006)

Danke für eure Antworten. 
Gut, das mit dem Reifen ist nun so 'ne Sache, zur Not ginge auch ein 2,1er. Wär jetzt kein Kriterium weshalb ich den Rahmen nicht kaufen würde. Werd aber trotzdem an die Leute von hibike 'ne Mail schreiben...die Geometrie würde mich schon interessieren. Habe bei meinem Jetzigen ein leicht abfallendes Oberrohr, ähnlich wie beim Rocky Mountain Hammer. Find ich ganz gut so...


----------



## Holland (20. Oktober 2006)

schloerfi schrieb:


> ...die Geometrie würde mich schon interessieren. Habe bei meinem Jetzigen ein leicht abfallendes Oberrohr, ähnlich wie beim Rocky Mountain Hammer. Find ich ganz gut so...



Also das Oberrohr ist bei Kona fast bei allen Rahmen "geslopt", also abfallend. Die Stahlrahmen gehen auf das Design von Joe Murray aus den 90ern zurück, und da war's auch schon sehr ausgeprägt.
Die Geo-Daten stehen AFAIK auf der UK-site von Kona. Keine Gewichte, aber das ist ja kein Thema in dem Fall.


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## Holland (20. Oktober 2006)

schloerfi schrieb:


> kein Kriterium weshalb ich den Rahmen nicht kaufen würde.



Was mir da gerade noch einfällt. Beim Lava Dome würde ich versuchen, die 2005er Version noch zu bekommen. Die hat nämlich verschiebbare Ausfallenden. Bringt zwar (noch) ein paar Gramm mehr auf die Waage, eröffnet aber auf unkomplizierte Weise die wunderbare Welt des Eingangbergradfahrens. 


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## schloerfi (20. Oktober 2006)

Hab mir auf der Kona UK Homepage das 2005er Lava Dome angeschaut...das fetzt natürlich mit den Ausfallenden, auch wenn ich eigentlich keine Ambitionen hab mit einem Gang durch die Berge zu kurbeln  !

Nur wo krieg ich so'n Ding her? Die einzige Bezugsquelle wo ich einen neuen bekomme ist hibike, und das ist ja das '06er Modell. Hab auch schon bei ebay england geschaut...gabs auch nix gescheites im Moment! Ideen?

MfG Christoph...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (20. Oktober 2006)

> eröffnet aber auf unkomplizierte Weise die wunderbare Welt des Eingangbergradfahrens.



Super , wer sowas braucht  noch einfacher wär´s aber, einfach einen Gang schalten, und nicht mehr wechseln  es zwingt Dich ja keiner dazu


----------



## gurkenfolie (21. Oktober 2006)

Holland schrieb:


> Was mir da gerade noch einfällt. Beim Lava Dome würde ich versuchen, die 2005er Version noch zu bekommen. Die hat nämlich verschiebbare Ausfallenden. Bringt zwar (noch) ein paar Gramm mehr auf die Waage, eröffnet aber auf unkomplizierte Weise die wunderbare Welt des Eingangbergradfahrens.
> 
> 
> Gruss
> ...



seit wann hat das lava dome variable ausfallenden?


----------



## schloerfi (21. Oktober 2006)

Die hatte es 2005, aber nur in der UK-Version.


----------



## Holland (21. Oktober 2006)

Matze. schrieb:


> Super , wer sowas braucht  noch einfacher wär´s aber, einfach einen Gang schalten, und nicht mehr wechseln  es zwingt Dich ja keiner dazu



Kannst Du Deinen Beitrag auch in vernünftigen Worten und in ganzen Sätzen erklären? Vielleicht auch den Zusammenhang mit aktuellen Stahlrahmen? Und dann auch noch den Hintergrund der vielen lols?


Holland.


----------



## Holland (21. Oktober 2006)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Die hatte es 2005, aber nur in der UK-Version.



Und? Gibt's da noch Bezugsquellen für?


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## schloerfi (21. Oktober 2006)

Bezugsquellen...wenn ich das wüsste wär ich super glücklich  ! Hab keine Ahnung...gibt auf der Kona Seite sogar ein Rahmen-Outlet, aber der ist natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (21. Oktober 2006)

Holland schrieb:


> Kannst Du Deinen Beitrag auch in vernünftigen Worten und in ganzen Sätzen erklären? Vielleicht auch den Zusammenhang mit aktuellen Stahlrahmen? Und dann auch noch den Hintergrund der vielen lols?
> 
> 
> Holland.



Sorry, war schon spät, aber bei dem Wort "eingangbergradfahren" war ich immer an meinen Opa erinnert der mit einem Gang die Post ausfahren mußte (Immerhin von 1915-1963), von dem erzählen die Alten immer wieder mal Geschichten, wie er auf dem Nachhauseweg im Wald Steilstücke versuchte zu erklimmen, oder runterzuheizen, also quasi ein MTB´ler der ersten Stunde .
Andererseits ist das Eingangfahren heute wohl auch nur ein Gag, wer will sowas noch ernsthaft  und was hat das mit Stahlrahmen zu tun .


----------



## Schmirgel (22. Oktober 2006)

Matze. schrieb:


> Andererseits ist das Eingangfahren heute wohl auch nur ein Gag, wer will sowas noch ernsthaft  und was hat das mit Stahlrahmen zu tun .



Über Sinn von Singlespeed zu diskutieren ist müßig. Außerdem bist du da ein paar Jahre zu spät dran. Fakt ist, es gibt es. Nicht nur da: http://eingangradforum.de/index.php - noch mehr im US/UK-Raum. Und die schon fast explodierende Anzahl an neuen SiSp-Rahmen muss ja auch irgendwo einen (zahlenden) Hintergrund haben...


----------



## Holland (22. Oktober 2006)

Matze. schrieb:


> Andererseits ist das Eingangfahren heute wohl auch nur ein Gag, wer will sowas noch ernsthaft  und was hat das mit Stahlrahmen zu tun .



Unwissender.


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## Holland (22. Oktober 2006)

Daniel1977 schrieb:


> Es gibt seit der Eurobike noch einen neuen schönen Stahlrahmen:
> 
> Fusion Retro
> 
> Angeblich nur 1600g



Schön ja, und die 1600g meinen die wohl ernst.
Allerding ist der nicht ganz "lupenrein", da Tretlager und andere Knotenpunkte aus Alu sind. Die Rohre dürften verklebt sein.

Nix für Stahlpuristen also.  


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## plain lazy (23. Oktober 2006)

http://www.independent100.com/sanderson-life-cloud.jpg


----------



## paradox (23. Oktober 2006)

dmr switchback... gibts in 16" 18" 20"


----------



## Holland (23. Oktober 2006)

plain lazy schrieb:


>



Sehr schön, sehr britisch.
Hast Du Preise dafür oder für den Rahmen aus 853er?



Gruss

Holland.


----------



## zanny (23. Oktober 2006)

Hey Holland!
der Sanderson Rahmen aus 853er wird für 400 Pfund angeboten.
Gruß
zanny


----------



## alf2 (24. Oktober 2006)

zanny schrieb:


> der Sanderson Rahmen aus 853er wird für 400 Pfund angeboten.
> Gruß
> zanny



Und wo kriegt man ihn?

-------------

Ich habe auf jeden Fall noch eine Bezugsquelle für günstige Voodoo Rahmen gefunden. Sie sind den Kona Rahmen sehr ähnlich - hinter beiden steckt Joe Murray.

Der Voodoo Wanga kostet dort 375 Leider nur mehr als 21" Variante. Aber vielleicht ist ja ein langbeiniger Liebhaber von Stahlrahmen unter euch.

http://www.bike2build.nl/toonartikel.php?id=14126

Interessant scheint mir auch der ERZULIE um 225 (auch wenn er nicht der leichteste ist). Den gibts noch in 18" und 20".  

http://www.bike2build.nl/toonartikel.php?id=14125


----------



## zanny (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!
Habe diesen link zu dem Sanderson gefunden:
http://www.bigfootbikes.com/index.p...ser_op=view_page&PAGE_id=2&MMN_position=12:12
Gruß
zanny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (24. Oktober 2006)

Vielen Dank!

Das billigere BREATH um £250 klingt ja auch ganz interessant - ist halt ein bisschen schwerer.

Was mich irritiert ist, dass die englischen bikes so lange Oberrohre haben.



> 16 inch- 23" / 584mm
> 18 inch - 23.5" / 597mm
> 20 inch - 24" / 609mm



hat jemand schon Erfahrung wie sich das fährt? Die On Ones haben ja eine ähnliche Geometrie.


----------



## plain lazy (24. Oktober 2006)

Und wo kriegt man ihn?

-


http://www.independent100.com/sandersondealers.htm


----------



## zanny (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo1
Nun die Oberrohrlänge des Voodoo´s 18" - 597mm, 20" - 609mm ist auch nicht kürzer. Das Erzulie sieht schick aus, doch was ist von der Lackqualität des Voodoo´s zu halten?
gruß
zanny


----------



## aka (24. Oktober 2006)

zanny schrieb:


> Hallo1
> Nun die Oberrohrlänge des Voodoo´s 18" - 597mm, 20" - 609mm ist auch nicht kürzer. Das Erzulie sieht schick aus, doch was ist von der Lackqualität des Voodoo´s zu halten?
> gruß
> zanny



Hab ein Wanga in 21" vom letzten Jahr. Die Lackqualitaet ist bescheiden.
Abgesehen davon bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Rahmen.
Die Oberrohrlaengen finde ich eigentlich normal.


----------



## Holland (24. Oktober 2006)

alf2 schrieb:


> Was mich irritiert ist, dass die englischen bikes so lange Oberrohre haben.
> 
> hat jemand schon Erfahrung wie sich das fährt? Die On Ones haben ja eine ähnliche Geometrie.



Ist wohl nicht ganz untypisch für UK-Stahlhardtails, zumindest solche für lange Gabeln. Die Idee dahinter ist, dass man einen kurzen Vorbau (60-80mm) fahren kann, das direkte Handling daraus mitnimmt, man aber trotzdem bequem auf dem Rad sitzt und ausreichend Platz zum Klettern hat.
Ausserdem hat man als Kunde etwas mehr Wahlmöglichkeiten, da die Überstandshöhen längerer Rahmen auch für kleinere Fahrer passen.

Auch das DMR Switchback hat ein relativ langes Oberrohr. Und das fährt sich wirklich super. Wobei meine Fahrkünste die waren Talente dieses Teils nicht ans Tageslicht bekommen.  
Auch kenne ich keine Posting irgendwo im Netz, wo jemand über mangelhaftes Handling seines Inbred, Switchback, P7, Soul oder was auch immer geklagt hat. Das funzt einfach.


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Juni 2007)

Beim Surfen entdeckt, glaube der war hier noch nicht: Chromag Sakura







www.chromagbikes.com


----------



## sharky (5. Juni 2007)

keine ahnung ob der hier schon genannt war, aber ich find ihn doll, obwohl er aus stahl ist...


----------



## gurkenfolie (5. Juni 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Beim Surfen entdeckt, glaube der war hier noch nicht: Chromag Sakura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xeno (27. Juni 2007)

Gutes Stahlrohr schweißen ist  wie Tapeten aufn mamor kleben-
wenn Stahl dann filled brased alles andere is billig und sieht ******* aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (28. Juni 2007)

xeno schrieb:


> Gutes Stahlrohr schweißen ist  wie Tapeten aufn mamor kleben-
> wenn Stahl dann filled brased alles andere is billig und sieht ******* aus.



Wobei ich da doch fillet brazing bevorzuge, alles andere ist billig und sieht ******* aus. 

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## Matze. (28. Juni 2007)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Wobei ich da doch fillet brazing bevorzuge, alles andere ist billig und sieht ******* aus.
> 
> Viele Grüße von der
> Edelziege


----------



## Effendi Sahib (30. Juni 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


>



Weil Georg es selbst kann!


----------



## Edelziege (1. Juli 2007)

xeno schrieb:


> Gutes Stahlrohr schweißen ist  wie Tapeten aufn mamor kleben-
> wenn Stahl dann filled brased alles andere is billig und sieht ******* aus.



Moin Moin,

hauptsächlich weil es nicht "filled brased" heißt, sondern fillet brazed. Normalerweise sehe ich hier über Schreibfehler hinweg, wer allerdings so markige Sprüche fabriziert, muß natürlich einen gewissen Standard erfüllen. 
Alles andere ist billig und sieht ******** aus. 

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege,
die auch gerne schweißt.


----------



## Matze. (2. Juli 2007)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> hauptsächlich weil es nicht "filled brased" heißt, sondern fillet brazed. Normalerweise sehe ich hier über Schreibfehler hinweg, wer allerdings so markige Sprüche fabriziert, muß natürlich einen gewissen Standard erfüllen.
> Alles andere ist billig und sieht ******** aus.
> ...





Du hast Dich also nur auf den Rechtschreibfehler bezogen .
Ist das "filled brazed" muffenlos oder mit Muffen gelötet .
Übrigens finde ich zarte schmale Schweißraupen bei Stahl oder Titan alles andere als billig und scheizze!


----------



## Edelziege (2. Juli 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Du hast Dich also nur auf den Rechtschreibfehler bezogen .
> Ist das "filled brazed" muffenlos oder mit Muffen gelötet .
> Übrigens finde ich zarte schmale Schweißraupen bei Stahl oder Titan alles andere als billig und scheizze!



Moin Matze,

fillet brazed ist muffenlos. Die Übergänge zwischen den Rohren zeichnen sich dabei durch sehr sanfte Radien aus. Meist wird mit Messinglot gelötet, selten mit Silberlot.
Vom reinen Anspruch an die Handwerkskunst des Rahmenbauers unterscheiden sich Schweißen und muffenlos Löten gar nicht so sehr, das Löten erfordert aber mehr Nacharbeit.
Sehe ich mit den Schweißraupen genauso, hat halt alles seinen eigenen Reiz.

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (5. Juli 2007)

........interessanter thread...mir ist aufgefallen das auf der dmr seite der switchback rahmen nicht (mehr?) vertreten ist...und das bei crc die switchbacks in allen grÃ¶ssen und farben fÃ¼r 267.- â¬ als "special offer" stehen...macht ja fast den eindruck als wenn es bald keine switchbacks mehr gibt...??
gruss accu


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2007)

wo kriegt man im moment noch nen dmr switchback her?
hab mal rumgegooglet aber nicht wirklich was gefunden.


----------



## Holland (2. August 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wo kriegt man im moment noch nen dmr switchback her?
> hab mal rumgegooglet aber nicht wirklich was gefunden.



Googeln allein genügt da nicht, Frau Sommer. ;-)

Bei Bike Parts Online und Bike Components stehen die Rahmen zumindest noch im Online-Katalog. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass die Rahmen dann auch garantiert lieferbar sind.


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## accutrax (3. August 2007)

...bei chainreactioncycles ...der versand nach D ist kostenlos und sehr schnell...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=2121
gruss accu


----------



## accutrax (3. August 2007)

...habe ich gerade gesehen...im august auch noch 10% auf den rahmen...
gruss accu


----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2007)

danke 
jetzt muß ich nur überlegen, 
ob ich nen 18" oder 20" nehme.


----------



## gurkenfolie (6. August 2007)

zum DMR switchback: weiss vll. hier jemand welche *horizontale* oberrohrlänge der rahmen in 20" hat?


----------



## a.nienie (7. August 2007)

wer fährt das ding?
bin noch unsicher wegen der rahmengröße.
größe: 178cm
schrittlänge: 83cm

@holland: bist Du dieser holland?
bei was für ner größe fährst Du den 18" switchback?


----------



## Raggaman (7. August 2007)

wie ware es mit VooDoo Cycles, sind sher haltbare Bikes fahre mein Steel HT 10Jahre.. http://www.voodoocycles.net/


----------



## Musicman (23. September 2007)

Hallo 

wie ist denn das On One http://www.on-one.co.uk/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=217 , vor allem, wie sind die Rahmen?

Oder eben halt das hier: http://www.on-one.co.uk/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=218

Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (23. September 2007)

Musicman schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wie ist denn das On One http://www.on-one.co.uk/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=217 , vor allem, wie sind die Rahmen?
> 
> ...



die on one rahmen sind empfehlenswert, sind zwar nicht die leichtesten aber recht robust und günstig.

ich hab mir vor kurzem diesen hier zugelegt:

http://www.dialledbikes.com/techspec/princealbert.html


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. September 2007)

Ich habe ja die 26" - Variante.

Was nicht so toll ist, ist die Lackierung. Ist - wie die meisten Naßlackierungen eben -  nicht besonders haltbar. Werde das Ding wohl irgendwann zum Pulvern geben.
Ansonsten habe ich an meinem nichts auszusetzen, würde ich wieder kaufen.

Daß der Rahmen nicht der leichteste ist, weißt Du, oder? Meiner wiegt 2,3 kg bei 20".


----------



## Musicman (23. September 2007)

Wenn es "recht robust" ist, ists gut 

Du, ich bin kein Leichtbaufetischist, das Rad muss eh ein wenig mehr abkönnen.

20"? Wie gross bist du?


----------



## Holland (24. Oktober 2007)

DMR hat ja bekanntlich das Swichback aus dem Programm genommen.  

Für 2008 gibt es dafür nun das Trailstar SWOPOUT. Geometrie wie das Switchback, robust wie eben ein Trailstar.
Schöne Ausfallenden, schöne Farben+Decals aber leider auch satte 2,7kg Stahl... 







Gruss

Holland.


----------



## Holland (24. Oktober 2007)

Hat schon sich schon jemand mit dem "Duster" von Charge auseinander gesetzt? Das britische Magazin MBR war von der Geo begeistert, bemäkelte aber fehlenden "stahltypischen" Komfort.
http://www.chargebikes.com


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## accutrax (24. Oktober 2007)

...und ab frühjahr gibt es dann auch das dialledbikes ALPINE, für gabeln bis 160mm und mit recht kurzen oberrohren, (beim 17" rahmen 22" oder 23") ....
http://www.dialledbikes.com/news/news_dialledalpsframe.html

gruss accu


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Oktober 2007)

Sorry, Musicman, ich hatte nicht mehr reingeschaut. Bin 1,90. 91 cm Schrittlänge, da kommt mir der niedrige Rahmen mit dem eher langen Oberrohr zugute.


----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2007)

Holland schrieb:


> DMR hat ja bekanntlich das Swichback aus dem Programm genommen.
> 
> Für 2008 gibt es dafür nun das Trailstar SWOPOUT. Geometrie wie das Switchback, robust wie eben ein Trailstar.
> Schöne Ausfallenden, schöne Farben+Decals aber leider auch satte 2,7kg Stahl...
> ...


weiss einer, wann der kommt.
hab mal bei verschiedenen onlineshops geguckt... nix.

cosmicsports ist ja nur für händler, oder?

alternativ gibt's noch den trailstar lt leider nur in 16"

ob da ne pike drin funktioniert,
ist ja eigentlich nur für bis 130mm ausgelegt.


----------



## Musicman (22. November 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Sorry, Musicman, ich hatte nicht mehr reingeschaut. Bin 1,90. 91 cm Schrittlänge, da kommt mir der niedrige Rahmen mit dem eher langen Oberrohr zugute.



*Erm* Dito 

Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerfahrer (23. November 2007)

Chaka hat auch nen Stahlrahmen im Programm. Soll laut meinem Händler nen sehr schönes Stück sein, ich hab ihn noch nicht live gesehen. Kommt in Wunschfarbe gepulvert.

www.chaka.de


----------



## aka (23. November 2007)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Chaka ...


Auf den ersten Blick finde ich die Geo etwas seltsam...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. November 2007)

Mhm, sehr flaches Steuerrohr.

Was mir dagegen ziemlich gefällt, ist die Hausmarke von jensonusa: Zion. Schön gestreckt, schlichtes Design, 100er Gabel paßt rein und angeblich 2,2 kg bei 21". Das zum Preis von 200 $ - wäre ich gerade drüben, würde ich mir einen zulegen.


----------



## Holland (23. November 2007)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Chaka hat auch nen Stahlrahmen im Programm.



Ist baugleich mit dem Rotor Flex und dem Stahlrahmen von Cyclomanix.

Der Rahmen ist deutlich auf Laufruhe und Komfort getrimmt. Ein klarer Tourer.
Ober- und Unterrohr sind tropfenförmig im Profil und von daher recht schmal. Der Rahmen liegt beim STW-Wert gaaaanz weit unten auf der Liste. So richtig schön verarbeitet ist der nicht wirklich.


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## Tippi29 (24. November 2007)

Hallo,

der Chaka Pele und seine Brüder,ist für den Preis schon O.K.
Ich fahre selber einen(siehe Album) und hab auch mehrere für Kumpels aufgebaut.Keine Probleme.
Du bekommst natürlich keinen "Wiesmann" für das Geld aber ich würde ihn mir wieder kaufen. 

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## gurkenfolie (24. November 2007)

Holland schrieb:


> Hat schon sich schon jemand mit dem "Duster" von Charge auseinander gesetzt? Das britische Magazin MBR war von der Geo begeistert, bemäkelte aber fehlenden "stahltypischen" Komfort.
> http://www.chargebikes.com
> 
> 
> ...



interessante bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clone_of_gecko (26. November 2007)

2 Souls 

http://www.2soulscycles.blogspot.com/


----------



## aju (2. Dezember 2007)

Holland schrieb:


> DMR hat ja bekanntlich das Swichback aus dem Programm genommen.
> 
> Für 2008 gibt es dafür nun das Trailstar SWOPOUT. Geometrie wie das Switchback, robust wie eben ein Trailstar.
> Schöne Ausfallenden, schöne Farben+Decals aber leider auch satte 2,7kg Stahl...
> ...



Ich habe seit kurzem ein solches Trailstar:




Die Geometrie enspricht, was die Winkel angeht, dem alten Traistar LT. Das Switchback dagegen hat als Tourenrahmen deutlich steilere Winkel.
Bevor hier Zweifel aufkommen:
Ich habe beide Rahmen (das Trailstar in 16 Zoll mit einer Z1 mit 518 mm Einbauhöhe und das Switchback in 18 Zoll mit einer Z1 mit 500 mm Einbauhöhe) nebeneinandergestellt und verglichen. Selbst wenn man das Switchback vorne "aufbockt", um die kürzere Gabel auszugleichen, bleiben die Winkel deutlich steiler.
Weitere Infos zum neuen Trailstar in der Beschreibung zum Foto in meiner Galerie.

Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## aju (7. Dezember 2007)

Nachtrag:

Hier noch meine Meßwerte zum Geometrievergleich Switchback (18 Zoll, 500 mm Gabelhöhe), Trailstar LT (16 Zoll, 518 mm Gabelhöhe) und Trailstar Swopout (16 Zoll, 518 mm Gabelhöhe):

Switchback/Trailstar LT/Trailstar
Lenkwinkel: 69,5/67,5/67
Sitzwinkel: 70,5/68,5/68
Hinterbaulänge: 424/419/419

Diese Werte zeigen sich auch im Fahrverhalten:
Das Switchback ist deutlich frontlastiger und fährt sich sehr gut bergauf.
Die beiden Trailstars haben dagegen ihre Stärken eindeutig bergab. Beide fahren sich sehr ähnlich.
Die zusätzlichen 21 mm Oberrohrlänge und die geringfügig flacheren Winkel beim neuen Trailstar haben dem Fahrverhalten gut getan. Für meinen Geschmack fährt es sich insgesamt noch etwas besser als das LT.


----------



## accutrax (8. Dezember 2007)

@aju
schönes bike !! und interessanter vergleich...danke..

eine frage noch...laut workshop und einigen ankündigungen dachte ich das trailstar swopout hätte nun ebenfalls einen integrierten steuersatz ( wie auch das sidekick..) auf deinem bild sieht es so aus als wäre das erfreulicherweise nicht der fall oder täuscht das....

gruss accu


----------



## aju (8. Dezember 2007)

...ja, das Trailstar hat noch ein Steuerrohr für normale 1 1/8 Steuersätze.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## accutrax (8. Dezember 2007)

gute nachricht!!
danke!!

gruss accu


----------



## sternreisser (14. Dezember 2007)

kann mir wer sagen wie breit der hinterreifen beim neuen trailstar sein darf? den angaben im bike workshop vertrau ich nicht...


----------



## aju (14. Dezember 2007)

Hier ein Auszug aus der Beschreibung zum Foto aus meiner Galerie: "Die Reifenfreiheit ist weiterhin begrenzt, Maxxis 2.5er passen, ein Big Betty baut zu hoch/zu breit."
2.5er Maxxis Reifen entsprechen in Ihren Abmessungen übrigens ungefähr einem Fat Albert. 

Was steht denn im Workshop zur Reifenfreiheit beim Trailstar?

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## sternreisser (14. Dezember 2007)

2.4 steht im workshop, dort steht aber auch integrierter steuersatz (was ja anscheinend nicht wahr ist)...
wo hast du deinen bestellt? waren adapter auch für horizontale ausfallenden dabei? bei bike-components.de kennen sie sich nicht wirklich aus, mischen angaben vom alten und vom neuen trailstar.


----------



## aju (14. Dezember 2007)

Den Rahmen habe ich nicht aus dem Internet, sondern den hat mein Händler vor Ort (www.wellmannbikes.de) für mich bestellt. Standartmäßig sind die vertikalen Swopouts mit Schaltauge dabei. Die horizontalen Swopouts (wahlweise 10 und 14 mm) müssen als Zubehör gekauft werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (24. Dezember 2007)

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich noch ein bischen gebastelt:




Neue (alte) Bremse: Gustav M 190/160
Neuer Laufradsatz für Steckachse vorne: DT 340, DT-Comp, Messingnippel silber, Mavic EX 721
Neues Gabelaußenleben für Steckachse von 2006er Z1 Sport (das bewährte alte Innenleben aus der 2003er Z1 FR habe ich wieder verwendet)


----------



## Tippi29 (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

hab mir diese Woche den Chaka Pele 2009 geholt.Ist nix besonders,nur ein Brot&Butter Taiwan Stahlrahmen,aber vielleicht interessiert sich der eine oder andere von euch für ihn.






Der Rahmen ist für 2009 überarbeitet worden.Die Rahmenform ist jetzt konventionell.Das Oberrohr ist rund, das Unterrohr tropfenförmig.Am Unterrohr wurde zum Steurrohr hin ein Gusset angebracht.Der Rahmen ist nicht wirklich leicht,bei RH 54cm bringt das Kerlchen  2560g auf die Waage.Gut im Futter!
Werd die Woche noch ein paar Bilder in mein Album stellen.

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## Matze. (14. Januar 2009)

> Der Rahmen ist nicht wirklich leicht,bei RH 54cm bringt das Kerlchen 2560g auf die Waage.Gut im Futter!
> Werd die Woche noch ein paar Bilder in mein Album stellen.




Scheint auch eine große Rahmenhöhe zu sein ist halt wie beim Übergewicht am Menschen (schwere Knochen) aber ich finde es für ein solides Bike durchaus ok.


----------



## HAL-9000 (15. Januar 2009)

@ Tippi29

Wenn es sich hierbei um den [Sofort-Kauf]Rahmen aus der Bucht handelt, den ich letzte Woche gesehen habe, gratuliere ich (Preis = ). Ansonsten würd' mich der Ladenpreis interessieren, da z.Zt. bei keinem Händler das 2009er Mod. drinsteht.
Wie würdest Du die Verarbeitung des Rahmen beschreiben? Ich suche da noch 'n günstigen Schwerlastesel für Touren.
Solltest Du das Rad mit der Salsa-Gabel aus deinem Album aufbauen, würden mich spätere Bilder interessieren, bzw. ob das mit der Einbauhöhe 'harmoniert'.

Vielen Dank, So Long.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Januar 2009)

Tippi29 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mir diese Woche den Chaka Pele 2009 geholt.Ist nix besonders,nur ein Brot&Butter Taiwan Stahlrahmen,aber vielleicht interessiert sich der eine oder andere von euch für ihn.
> 
> ...



Schaut viel schicker aus als der alte mit versetztem Oberrohr. Und die Farbe gefällt mir auch. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## Tippi29 (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

mit dem Gewicht kann ich leben,bin selber nicht der leichteste.
Ja,der Rahmen war ein [Sofort-Kauf] über den poison-bikes ebay shop.War ein gutes Angebot.Ruf mal bei poison-bikes direkt an,da lag der Preis bei 119 Euro in den 6 Grundfarben.Auf der Hompage ist er nicht zu sehen.
Ich bin mit der Verarbeitung des Rahmens zufrieden,natürlich gibt es schönere Schweißnähte bei Stahlrahmen aber die spielen Preislich in einer anderen Liga,ist halt Taiwan Großserie.Ist schon O.K..
Das Pele soll mit Starrgabel aufgebaut werden,ich bin mir aber noch nicht 100% sicher welche ich verbaue.Der Rahmen ist laut Chaka für eine 100mm Federgabel ausgelegt.Mit einer Surly Instigator kann man eine 100mm Federgabel gut ersätzen.Die Salsa baut mir zu niedrig.Einbauhöhe Surly=447mm,Einbauhöhe Salsa=425mm.

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## Tippi29 (15. Januar 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Schaut viel schicker aus als der alte mit versetztem Oberrohr. Und die Farbe gefällt mir auch. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!



Danke.Genau das richtige für die kalten Winterabende.

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## HAL-9000 (16. Januar 2009)

Danke für Deine Info! Werde da nächste Woche mal anrufen. Wenn Du Disc fahren willst hat Salsa ja noch die Cromoto Disc-only in 445mm.

Cheers...


----------



## Clemens (1. Februar 2009)

HAL-9000 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Disc fahren willst hat Salsa ja noch die Cromoto Disc-only in 445mm.
> 
> Cheers...



nicht nur die...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Februar 2009)

Selbe Ausstattung wie am Blizzard? Oder hast Du Dich etwa von dem schicken Rahmen getrennt?
Das Salsa sieht natürlich auch klasse aus.


----------



## aju (21. Juni 2009)

aju schrieb:


> Zwischenzeitlich habe ich noch ein bischen gebastelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mittlerweile hat sich an dem Bike ein wenig geändert. So sieht es aktuell aus:




Kurbel, Innenlager und Bashguard wurden getauscht sowie eine Kettenführung montiert. Ergebnis: Die Kette bleibt jetzt immer wo sie hingehört und noch 80 g gespart (-100 g Kurbel, -100 g Bashguard, + 120 g Kettenführung).



Bei der Gelegenheit wurde auch gleich das XT gegen ein Saint Schaltwerk getauscht und ein SLX 2-fach Umwerfer montiert.

Die hintere Gustel hat den Hinterbau früher gelegentlich zu lautstarken Schwingungen angeregt, was auf Dauer ziemlich nervtötend war. Mit einer anderer Bremse (Louise FR mit 160er Scheibe) waren zwar die Geräusche, aber leider auch ein Teil der Bremsleistung verschwunden. Durch den Umbau auf 12/135 mm Rear Maxle wurde der Hinterbau zusätzlich versteift. Jetzt ist auch mit der Gustel hinten Ruhe eingekehrt.






Weil dafür auch eine 12 mm Steckachsnabe nötig war, wurde die Gelegenheit genutzt, mit einem neuen Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro II Naben  rund 150 g einzusparen.

Zu guter Letzt habe ich noch den Lenker ca. 5 cm tiefer (- 2,5 cm Spacer, Vorbau auf negativ gedreht und einen Midrise statt des Highrise Lenker) gelegt. Damit hat sich der Druck auf dem Vorderrad erhöht und die Kraftübertragung verbessert. Das Rad fährt sich dadurch besser bergauf und besser bergab. Auch die Überschlagsneigung an Stufen hat sich veringert.

Durch alle Änderungen zusammen ist ein geniales Bike noch besser geworden!

Das Oberrohr habe ich bei einem lockeren Absprung über den Lenker, bei dem ich auf den Füßen, das Bike aber auf einem Stein gelandet ist, leider auch etwas optimiert:



Was soll? Kampfspuren schärfen den Charakter!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. August 2010)

Ausgebuddelt.

Sagt mal, hat einer von Euch nähere Informationen über das Tommasini Amiata? Habe lediglich bei Hibike gesehen, daß es offenbar auch MTB-Rahmen von Tommassini gibt, die ich bisher nur aus dem Rennradsektor kannte.
Auf der Herstellerseite fand ich nichts, eine allgemeine Googlesuche brachte auch kein Ergebnis.
Hat jemand Fotos, technische Daten usw?

Danke!


----------



## cone-A (18. August 2010)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Alex de Large (18. August 2010)

Die Narbe im OR würde so manchem Alu-Fahrer schlaflose Nächte bereiten.

only steel is real!


----------



## Pimper (7. September 2010)

> Ausgebuddelt.







Mir ist ein gewisser Toma*zz*ini bekannt, der einen interessanten Titan/Carbon Mix baut. Aber den meinst du sehr wahrscheinlich nicht.

http://www.tomazzini.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linne81 (21. August 2012)

Hallo, 

super Thread. Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem passendem Stahlrahmen, um mir ein MTB (evtl. sogar ein 29er ) mit Starrgabel für die Stadt und für die gelegentliche Fahrt durchs leichte Gelände aufzubauen. Leider sind einige der gennanten Links nicht mehr verfügbar und einige Modelle gibt es wohl auch nicht mehr.

Bei mir sind aber die Marken Rotor, On One-Bread, Marin und Kona (z.B. Explosiv) hängen geblieben. Gibt es dem im Moment noch etwas hinzuzfügen bzw. kennt jemand eine gute Quelle, wo man diese Rahmen bekommen kann (ich komme aus Hamburg)?

Vielen Dank schonmal 
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## LF-X (21. August 2012)

Das Inbread von On One wird man nur direkt beziehen können (aus UK). Das läuft aber Problemlos. Surly gibt es auch bei Händlern aus DE. Ist aber etwas teurer.


----------



## Catsoft (22. August 2012)

Linne81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> super Thread. Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem passendem Stahlrahmen, um mir ein MTB (evtl. sogar ein 29er ) mit Starrgabel für die Stadt und für die gelegentliche Fahrt durchs leichte Gelände aufzubauen. Leider sind einige der gennanten Links nicht mehr verfügbar und einige Modelle gibt es wohl auch nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Schau mal auf die Seite von eaven-cycles in Buchholz, dem Deutschlandvertrieb von Cotic. Tolle Rahmen und netter Kontakt. Haben hier auch ein Herstellerforum. Schau mal rein. Die Rahmen sind ihr Geld wert!

Bei weiteren Fragen auch gerne per PM. Hab ja so einige Rahmen Erfahrung 

Robert


----------

